# Fin Rot treatment?



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

My (little brother's, but still my) betta has black fin rot, despite the fact I've been cleaning his tank (1/2 gallon ) once a day every day. I bought this treatment for ich, fungus, protozoans and dinoflagellates, it is called Ich-Attack (for my goldfish with ich), and I was wondering if that would work for the fin rot as well. Is the black fin rot fungal for bacterial?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would use Maracyn 1 and 2 to treat finrot.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

If a medicine is made for something, I wouldn't use it for anything else. I'm not a big fan of medications, anyways. 

Clean water is a treatment for fin-rot, but obviously you're doing well on your water changes. Maracyn 1 and Maracyn 2 combo (like DQ suggested) seems to do well for minor fin rot. 

If you do get Maracyn 1 and 2, all I can say is ... *Good luck*. They're normally in powder form made for 10 gallons each packet, I believe. Good luck dividing the packets for a 1/2 gallon, especially with risks of overdosing. I don't want to scare you, but just decided to warn you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's always best to use clean water first but if the problem persists, then try medicine.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll try cleaning his tank twice a day for a while, and hope that works.

xxabc, thanks for the warning. ._.; I'd rather not have to attempt something like that...


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, but those two are the only medications I know of that have actually done anything for my fish. 

Are there any updates on a larger tank, or sadly, no?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

My mom said that she'll let me get a new tank... when Puffy dies, and I get my own betta  I'm still planning some way to get him out of there, I just don't know how.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a website, healthybetta.com, I think, that tells you how to properly dose smaller tanks. I have the paper at home that I printed but I'm not home right now to get my hands on it. I just thought I'd post the website if anyone is interested.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

That is really helpful, I'll have to keep that website in mind. Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a question that needs answering.

About a month ago, I took out two goldfish from my koi pond to put in an aquaponics tank, and they were extremely infested with ich, as in it was (and is) all over their gill covers, bodies and parts of their fins. So, recently I got ich treatment, and decided to see if the other koi and goldfish in the pond were infested and if I'd have to treat them as well. They showed no signs of ich, but the two goldfish still have the white bumps (I'm treating them). Is it possible that the koi have ich, but aren't showing it? Should I treat them, becuase the heavily infested goldfish were in the same pond as they?


----------

